#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Χάρης - Φόρος: πρόγραμμα προσδιορισμού φόρου σε Excel

## Xάρης

Πρόγραμμα "*Φόρος*" υπολογισμού φορολογητέου εισοδήματος, φόρου και επιστροφής ή μη σε μορφή Excel '97. 
Θα το βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

Athan, d2m, dimkourt, georgecv, iovo, Samdreamth, Γιάννης Γ

----------

